# Has anyone taken a semester off during college?



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I feel like I am so behind in terms of my discipline, work ethic, and social skills as a freshman in college. There's a lot that I missed out on in high school. As a result, I would like to take a semester off to try and just get friggin' semi-normal, then start whatever semester I go into with a fresh start. The only problem is, most people tell me that once you take off, there's a huge chance of never going back. Has anyone had any success with taking a brief hiatus from university, then returning with a more positive state of mind?


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I have. I got into my spring semester of my softmore year before I had serious panic attacks and had to withdraw from the semester. I took a full year and a half off. This semester I am attending as a non-degree seeking student, which basically means I am taking classes but limited to only 8 credits.

That might be a good option because you have a lot smaller work load and you're basically just getting your feet wet and seeing if you can handle it. I don't believe it's impossible to get back in the swing of things once you take off.

A relative of mine took 2 years off from college and ended up going to medical school and is now a doctor.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I took a year off. When I went back, I think I figured that my year off had cured me or something, and I ended up being very surprised by how depressed and anxious I became. My grades that year really suffered as a result. 

I am in favour of taking a year or a semester off, but don't get too hung up on the idea of coming back semi-normal. Breaks are helpful, but you'll make the most progress by actually attending school.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

I took a year off too! When i went back I was still anxious but not as much because i spent the time off seeing a psychiatrist and working on myself. I probably needed to do a lot more to make me fully comfortable (i'm feeling it all come back now) but in time it will be all good *fingers crossed*.

I say do it, but spend time in therapy and exposing yourself to situations in which your anxiety flares up. Really push yourself and become more comfortable within yourself and then when you go back it won't be as bad!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

TyrosineKinase said:


> A relative of mine took 2 years off from college and ended up going to medical school and is now a doctor.


Wow, that's impressive :yes Motivatingish too! Lol.



pita said:


> I took a year off. When I went back, I think I figured that my year off had cured me or something, and I ended up being very surprised by how depressed and anxious I became. My grades that year really suffered as a result.
> 
> *I am in favour of taking a year or a semester off, but don't get too hung up on the idea of coming back semi-normal. Breaks are helpful, but you'll make the most progress by actually attending school.*


That was a really honest answer, helpful to me in trying to put the ordeal into perspective. Thanks! You're right in being realistic. I don't necessarily expect any miracles to occur. The longer I stay away from college, the harder it will be to get back into the swing of it.



carefree said:


> I say do it, but spend time in therapy and exposing yourself to situations in which your anxiety flares up. Really push yourself and become more comfortable within yourself and then when you go back it won't be as bad!


This is also very useful advice. I tend to stay in my little comfort zone then B&M about never getting any better :sus Lol. _Like_ a _mor_on. If I'm going to possibly delay graduating with the rest of my peers, I might as well go above and beyond what I'm used to so that taking time off wasn't in vain!


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm in the odd position of having taken my time off one semester before graduation... So right now I'm in the middle of said last semester. It helped me a lot but I've found myself backsliding now that I'm back in school. Now I'm working on keeping the backsliding in check so I can finish the semester without a panic attack.


----------

